# Intentando instalar postfix, problemas de dependencias....

## HitMaker

Muy buenas, pues nada que no se me ocurre como resolverlo, porque una de ellas afecta a vixie-cron.

Nunca antes he instalado postfix, es mi primera incursión y lo necesito para un portal que tengo en mi servidor apache y necesito el servicio de correo este.

Me sale lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv postfix
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Que hago? son dependencias de gnupg, php y vixie-cron por lo que smail-mta/smtp está instalado?

Alguna sugerencia?

Muchas gracias!

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

 *HitMaker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Que hago? son dependencias de gnupg, php y vixie-cron por lo que smail-mta/smtp está instalado?
> 
> Alguna sugerencia?
> ...

 

desinstala ssmtp e ya  

```

emerge -Cav  mail-mta/ssmtp

```

saludos

andreas

----------

## opotonil

En principio no se pueden tener dos MTA al mismo tiempo, asi que si vas ha instalar postfix desinstala ssmtp tranquilo que no le pasara nada a vixie-cron, si te fijas la dependencia que tiene es virtual/mta asi que lo que necesita es un MTA e imagino que se instale ssmtp por ser lo mas ligero.

Salu2.

----------

## HitMaker

Gracias, ya está hecho  :Smile: 

----------

